# Site near Belvoir Castle



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a site near Belvoir Castle please. My OS Map shows one in the village of Eaton but cannot find out its name or contact details. Any help appreciated

peedee


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peedee

there is this one

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/lincolnshire/rutlandarms.htm

Jacquie


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Peedee,

Can't help you with that one but there's one the other side of Belvoir Castle just outside Woolsthorpe by Belvoir. It's down by the canal at a pub that is known locally as the 'Mucky Duck'. However I can't for the life of me remember its proper name  

I have never stayed there but I'm pretty sure it has EHU. Last time I drove down there, there were one or two RV's outside and I think one of them belongs to the landlord.

If nobody else knows the name I will ask my mate and post back.

JohnW


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

John( whizzo), Jacquie (LadyJ) has just posted the info for that one above. Many thanks to you both, that site will do fine.

peedee


----------

